# Need help to make FS-2 for H&K Tubemeister 18.



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey peps.
Looking on the net for schematics for a FS-2 foot-switch (H&K Tubemeister 18 head)
Just forked up big bills for the amp, would like NOT to pay big time for a switch.
Can't find any"how to"'s on the net.

Any help?

They're $50 on Amazon, Voodoo Man does 1 for $40,my Fender HRD 2 switch doesn't work.
Apparently an old Vox 2 switch does.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I found this: SchÃ©ma Footswitch 1 ou 2 canaux avec LED | Sweepyto
Hope this help.

I've been gassing for this amp for 6-8 months now. Can't wait to read your comments / review about it 

Best regards,

Jeansdsre


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

See post # 14:Anyone able to mod an amp footswitch for me? - Page 2

I didn't register...but it might be what you are looking for.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers Jean. That is awesome. Maybe I had a bit of difficulty because I threw "H&K" in the search.
Just what I need.
Do you know what kind of switches they are?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

greco said:


> See post # 14:Anyone able to mod an amp footswitch for me? - Page 2
> 
> I didn't register...but it might be what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.
Found the answers there, some guy got the schematics, & the site is having"problems" so I can't see the damn thing!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a modified version of the drawing jcayer linked to. The other forum post mentions the led's are in series and H&K puts the reisistors inside the amp so I revised the drawing accordingly. Pick up an AFS2 apex swtich from L&M (you won't build one for less than that price). Open it up and check if it matches the drawing, if not it will be very easy to modify.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

jb welder said:


> This is a modified version of the drawing jcayer linked to. The other forum post mentions the led's are in series and H&K puts the reisistors inside the amp so I revised the drawing accordingly. Pick up an AFS2 apex swtich from L&M (*you won't build one for less than that price*). Open it up and check if it matches the drawing, if not it will be very easy to modify.


You are right. Went to local electronics guy( hush-hush guy that people at L&M told me to buy tubes at when they didn't have any in stock. Also charge half the price!)
Casing & switches alone are more that $30!
All good. Going to L&M to get an AFS2 this morning.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

jb welder said:


> This is a modified version of the drawing jcayer linked to. The other forum post mentions the led's are in series and H&K puts the reisistors inside the amp so I revised the drawing accordingly. Pick up an AFS2 apex swtich from L&M (you won't build one for less than that price). Open it up and check if it matches the drawing, if not it will be very easy to modify.


Sooooo, remove the resisters in the AFS2?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not unless you find the LED's too dim.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Is it working? Does it have the Led's (& resistors) in series with the switch (like the modified drawing), or are they between the switch legs (parallel) like the drawing jcayer linked to? If it's working and the lights are not reversed (on when should be off), then like keto said, you only need to remove them if they're too dim.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So, the switch doesnt work. The TRS(Stereo) cable does. If you touch(Short) the Ground & Tip, changes channels.
If you touch(Short) the Ground & ring, changes boost. but the pedal just doesnt do it.
here's gut pics.
View attachment 2344
View attachment 2345


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah-ha! The LED was bridging the circuit. Remove the led, works perfectly!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Ah-ha! The LED was bridging the circuit. Remove the led, works perfectly!


Would the LED's (and everything else) work if you grounded the lead of the LED (that previously went to ground...i.e. to the black wire) to the metal enclosure?...Just curious.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nope. Tried, no dice.
Hey, no LED's but working footswitch thats not $58.99! Awesome!



greco said:


> Would the LED's (and everything else) work if you grounded the lead of the LED (that previously went to ground...i.e. to the black wire) to the metal enclosure?...Just curious.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Nope. Tried, no dice.
> Hey, no LED's but working footswitch thats not $58.99! Awesome!


Thanks for the responding to my question. I didn't think it would work...but wasn't sure.

Who needs LED's anyway...right?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The pics you provided show that the stock apex AFS2 is wired exactly like the link in post #2. Changing where the LED grounds to will not make it work. You need to wire it up like the drawing in post #6. You have got it to work by clipping the led out of the circuit so it is no longer in parallel with the switch. All you have to do to get the Led's working is put them in series with the switches, as shown.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> The pics you provided show that the stock apex AFS2 is wired exactly like the link in post #2. Changing where the LED grounds to will not make it work. You need to wire it up like the drawing in post #6. You have got it to work by clipping the led out of the circuit so it is no longer in parallel with the switch. All you have to do to get the Led's working is put them in series with the switches, as shown.


Thanks *jb welder....* Such an easy and logical solution, once it is pointed out.

Cheers

Dave


----------

